# Autopilot Centering between Lane and Exit Ramp



## ZaelFaroe (Sep 26, 2017)

Just got my Model 3 yesterday! Super fun to drive. Last night I drive down I93 to Boston and noticed that when the exit ramp diverges without a lane marker, or when an entrance ramp comes on without a lane marker the car tries to center between the lane and the ramp. No a big problem for entrance ramps (though other drivers probably wonder what I'm doing), but feels very unsafe for the exit ramps.

Anybody else experienced this?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ZaelFaroe said:


> Just got my Model 3 yesterday! Super fun to drive. Last night I drive down I93 to Boston and noticed that when the exit ramp diverges without a lane marker, or when an entrance ramp comes on without a lane marker the car tries to center between the lane and the ramp. No a big problem for entrance ramps (though other drivers probably wonder what I'm doing), but feels very unsafe for the exit ramps.
> 
> Anybody else experienced this?


Yeah it's not yet designed to handle that situation. In future updates you should see autopilot improve and make a commitment to one side as a lane widens.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Definitely the kind of fix I'm hoping to see in version 9 of the software.


----------



## changsteer (Sep 7, 2017)

ZaelFaroe said:


> Just got my Model 3 yesterday! Super fun to drive. Last night I drive down I93 to Boston and noticed that when the exit ramp diverges without a lane marker, or when an entrance ramp comes on without a lane marker the car tries to center between the lane and the ramp. No a big problem for entrance ramps (though other drivers probably wonder what I'm doing), but feels very unsafe for the exit ramps.
> 
> Anybody else experienced this?


I experienced the same behavior and kind of being used to it now.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

For sure, and I think the was the cause of the most notorious accident.

For those near the mother ship, going from 92 to 880N is a pretty sketchy experience every time. But I always let it try, to see if there is any improvement. Probably scares those behind me to watch me head for the barrels!

My guess, the camera has a hard time seeing the point head on, the perspective probably makes it look like just that, a point. I'm also wondering ad reflectors mess it up...that could explain the penchant for emergency vehicles.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ig0p0g0 said:


> I think the was the cause of the most notorious accident


I would argue that honor goes to Josh Brown. 
The one your are referring to is just more recent.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> I would argue that honor goes to Josh Brown.
> The one your are referring to is just more recent.


Good point.


----------

